# Daten in Xml speichern



## TJava (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo ist es möglich Bilder und Dateien in XML zu speichern?


----------



## fastjack (8. Mai 2011)

Whl. in einem CDATA-Block als Bytes.


----------



## TJava (9. Mai 2011)

ok noch ein paar mehr infos?
:-D gucke aber auch mal gerade selber


----------



## maki (9. Mai 2011)

Als Base64 in einem CData Block


----------



## TJava (9. Mai 2011)

Danke, klappt.


----------

